# day 7 yesterday - have one 17mm follicle



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hello   

does this sound okay? i thought it seems to have happened quite suddenly   

i've stupidly been reading articles on the internet (dope that i am) and one was saying that there is only a 7% chance of success with one follicle? but our clinic doesnt allow more than two anyway?

i really hate the internet sometimes    ( and my noseyness   ).


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hiya

One folicle is fine hun, I had my first IUI in Feb (natural IUI-  so no drugs).  I had one folicle and it worked first time but unfortuantely I miscarried at 9 weeks   So for me, IUI worked first time with one folicle so I really wouldn't look at internet statistics - it can drive you mad!  It really depends on the individual.  I am currently on day 7 as well - a natural IUI so I will only have one folicle also) but not having my scan until Thursday (as no drugs are involved they don't have to keep a close eye).  My insem should be next Mon or Tue (hopefully if all is well Thursday!).  So we shall be on the 2ww around the same time  

Good luck! 

Linlou


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

aww linlou, thats awful   

thank you for replying, i need a slap across the face sometimes when i read stuff, panic sets in and i'm trying so hard to be positive.

im doing the injections, had a scan last friday then another one yesterday and am to phone them later today to see what i'm to do next.

the last time i did this, insem day was about day 11/12 each time so reckon they'll have me in at the end of this week.

xo


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

That is amazing. Mine was only 16mm by day 10 so they told me to trigger the next day and got basted the day after. Best of luck xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

aww thanks Jane, i got my blood results on monday (day eight) and was told to be in the day after    

never been basted on day 9 before.

hope thats a good sign


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first treatment. I started doing an IVF, but didn't respond. I have only one follie, but it was growing nicely on Monday (day 10 I think you call it- not sure what the "day" everyone mentions refers to) . 

Tomorrow is the big day : the decisive scan (probably). I'm ambivalent about my clinic. I completely lost trust in them, now I am hoping to recover as per my most recent conversations with them. They gave me the impression I was not at all important and I became increasingly concerned about well they were applying whatever knowledge they are supposed to have in IVF to my case. 

From my conversation with the doctor yesterday it looks like we will go with IUI on Friday. I am advised that I'll probably take ovitrelle tomorrow and go to the clinic on Friday for IUI. It's just not worth the IVF-ICSI try with one follie (I have to pay for everything, no insurance, real expensive treatment 5K€). 

So I took cetrotide, menopur, and my last gonal  yesterday. Today I'm supposed to take menopur and cetrotide. 

I have a question : does cetrotide always work to refrain the natural ovulation? Is this the right part of the forum to ask? 
my mucus is like egg white today. Is it supposed to get like that even though I took cetrotide to stop the ovulation now?

And I also wanted to say : good luck to everyone.


----------

